
Craig Newmark on the eBay/craigslist deal of 2004 - rms
http://web.archive.org/web/20070104025949/http://www.cnewmark.com/archives/000265.html
======
allenbrunson
craig is still blogging at cnewmark.com, but his archives only go back to
2006. i wonder why?

